# Eye surgery (again)



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Cataracts are in the present or future of most seniors.  I had my right eye done in 2010.  Over the 5 years since then my vision in that eye has become "hazy".  I see but it's like looking through a fog.  I went to the top eye people here in Arizona, had a few tests and they tell me what has happened is common.  It is a light film that has covered the internal artificial lens.  So, next week bright and early in the morning Thursday they will take a laser to it.  They tell me the surgery is performed while I am alert and conscience and it will take about 2 minutes tops.  I will be back on the road home within 45 minutes.  I love it.  Modern science is wonderful.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2015)

Good luck with that Jim.

I had cataract surgery (on both eyes) with implants and they never "clouded  up".

It's been about 20 years since the surgery.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Good deal John, they want to do my left eye next but they say maybe next year it will be ready.  I am glad you didn't have that problem it is a pain...


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2015)

It's a very quick and easy procedure to get rid of the encapsulation.  I had it done on my right eye and will get my left eye done when I get back home.  They don't even make you bring someone to drive you home.  Perhaps some light sensitivity from the drops but nothing else.  Make sure you use the eye drops they prescribe for you before and after the surgery as instructed.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, I can remember they said it has to be "ripe" before they do the surgery.

I was lucky......mine "ripened"  about a month apart.  Glad I didn't have to wait longer.

I think it's all that smoking and imbibing I do that makes me what I am today; no pains, no meds, no walking help etc. Just a happy go lucky, comfortable
guy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yeah, I can remember they said it has to be "ripe" before they do the surgery.
> 
> I was lucky......mine "ripened"  about a month apart.  Glad I didn't have to wait longer.
> 
> ...



:drinking::thumbsup1:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yeah, I can remember they said it has to be "ripe" before they do the surgery.



Not any more.  The riper the cataract is the more difficult it is to remove with the newest methods.

Good luck, Jim.   My mother had the surgery you are talking about last year and the only thing she noticed were more floaters, but they went away in a couple of weeks.  The improvement in her eyesight was excellent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Not any more.  The riper the cataract is the more difficult it is to remove with the newest methods.
> 
> Good luck, Jim.   My mother had the surgery you are talking about last year and the only thing she noticed were more floaters, but they went away in a couple of weeks.  The improvement in her eyesight was excellent.



They told me to expect floaters which will be dissolved naturally over a few weeks.  They said it like you burn a piece of cellophane and it leaves ashes.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 30, 2015)

I wish you well, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I wish you well, Jim.



Thanks Josh, it's a lightweight procedure.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 30, 2015)

Jim I had lazer  for the same problem just over a month ago , My specialist said it's fairly common.. I described the treatment as watching fireworks explode in the sky, no pain ...I had what looked like a black spot for about a week after the treatment.....no problems now ...I say thank goodness for modern technology many would be walking around blind without cataract surgery


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Jim I had lazer  for the same problem just over a month ago , My specialist said it's fairly common.. I described the treatment as watching fireworks explode in the sky, no pain ...I had what looked like a black spot for about a week after the treatment.....no problems now ...I say thank goodness for modern technology many would be walking around blind without cataract surgery



Good for you Kadee, Yes modern medicine is wonderful.


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

Good luck with it!    imp


----------



## Lon (Jun 30, 2015)

I had both eyes done November 2013, no problems since.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

Good on ya Lon....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)

Good luck next Thursday Jim, hope all goes smooth.


----------

